
Apple Hires Hacker Who Helped Save Windows From Security Hell - Pr0
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/12/apple-hires-hacker/
======
MrDrone
Its good to see Apple making an effort to improve their security. As market
share for Macs grows the potential value of creating exploits/malware for them
does too. Going for someone with such a strong reputation is a good move but
she will only be as valuable as Apple lets her.

